# Live Keying



## Spranta (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo

gibt es spezielle Software für Live Keying mit einer Greenbox bzw Bluebox?

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## chmee (17. Mai 2006)

Es gibt ein PlugIn für AE, dass Live-Eingangssignale verarbeitet, und wenn der Rechner
schnell genug ist, weitere Effekte und DV-Ausgang verkraftet.

Und Turnkey-Systeme mit besonderer Software und besonderer Hardware gibt es
auch zu dieser Problematik.

zB die Decklink Produkte haben eine Echtzeit Keying Software im Kaufset.
http://www.blackmagic-design.com/products/sd/

Matrox Digisuite kann es auch.

Es ist eben nicht nur die Software..
http://www.3dbuzz.com/vbforum/showthread.php?t=121463

mfg chmee 
mfg chmee


----------



## Spranta (17. Mai 2006)

weiste auch wie das Plugin für AE heist?


----------



## chmee (18. Mai 2006)

Sorry, habe gerade nochmal gesucht, es nicht wiedergefunden.

Incite kann es in Verbindung mit der Matrox Digisuite.

Weitere Links, die ich auf der Suche nach diesem AE-PlugIn gefunden habe:
http://effectv.sourceforge.net/index.html
http://freeframe.sourceforge.net/about.html

Und last but not least - der Tip von AXN -
http://puredata.info/

mfg chmee


----------

